# clownfish requirements



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

hi,
Seriously thinking of doing a salt water tank to get a clownfish "nemo".
I have 2 tanks empty, I could use. A 20gal and a 29 gal. 
so how many fish can we do using only 1 tank?
do clownfish require live rock/coral?
Thanks


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i'd say use the 29 gallon.the bigger the better. and yes, you will need live rock because its a form of filtration. 
you could easily have a pair of clownfish in a 29, and maybe 1 or 2other fish. im gonna leave the rest to the pros, but remember to research research research!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah 4-6 fish max (assuming the fish are small 1-3") in a tank of about 29 gallons. Remember patients is key


----------



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks! We only want 3, I thinks...1 or 2 clown (nemo) and a blue/yellow fish.

Why can't you mix clown fishies? Like one (nemo) and one black/white one?

thanks


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

well actualy i think you would be able to mix an occelaris with a black and white occelaris, but im not sure.
i think its more different species mixing that isnt good, like a percual with an occelaris, or a sebae with a maroon, ect


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're territorial against other species of clowns, so they don't mix. The black & white ones are just a variant color of the orange & white ones, so they'll mix once they figure out they're the same species.
When you say a blue & yellow fish, I hope you don't mean a yellowtailed blue damselfish. those little guys are sharp looking, but mean and vicious and nasty as can be, and not a good tankmate for.. well, anything, and certainly not for clowns.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a firefish. They're pretty cool.


----------

